
Have you tried FreshDesk or other customer issue resolution tools? - nikido
Hello All,<p>I am sure that some of us are familiar with B2B enterprise tools for customer issue support like Remedy, FreshDesk. Do you believe that these tools are able to solve our issues or are there better tools that I&#x2F; some of us do not know about?
======
tdburn
Helpscout and groove.com Are the best and simplest help desks in my opinioHelp
they don't create tickets and other confusing information for your customers

~~~
nikido
Thanks @tdburn. i will try them out as well.

